# Received the worst insult since becoming a flashaholic



## ruriimasu (Dec 11, 2012)

So I was showing a property to a client and there was no electricity in the house. She activated the 'flashlight' of her Galaxy S3 and I of course whipped out my EDC which was a 47's Mini AA neutral put to high mode. She said no need, her 'flashlight' was brighter


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 11, 2012)

ruriimasu said:


> So I was showing a property to a client and there was no electricity in the house. She activated the 'flashlight' of her Galaxy S3 and I of course whipped out my EDC which was a 47's Mini AA neutral put to high mode. She said no need, her 'flashlight' was brighter



LOL

WAS it?


----------



## tatasal (Dec 11, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> WAS it?



A louder LOL


----------



## BenChiew (Dec 11, 2012)

So did she take the house?


----------



## tatasal (Dec 11, 2012)

HE bought a Galaxy S3


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 11, 2012)

Hopefully, he won't castrate the S3 by trying to run it on sissy AA's.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hahahaha, time for an upgrade.


----------



## Qoose (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone with an IS needs to measure an S3.


----------



## tatasal (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe that was an OSTS S3


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe you should get a 14500 for your Mini AA.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 11, 2012)

Qoose said:


> Someone with an IS needs to measure an S3.



Hmmm, I have an S3, and a lux meter....maybe.


----------



## violatorjf (Dec 11, 2012)

I wouldn't mess with her. She probably downloaded that 'Brightest Flashlight Free' app...


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 11, 2012)

I HAVE that app on my G3.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 11, 2012)

The light on my Droid X is brighter than the medium mode on my Quark Mini AA Neutral, even with 1.6 volts. And the X is an older phone..


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Dec 11, 2012)

Challenge her to a competition: who can run the light the longest >


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 11, 2012)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Challenge her to a competition: who can run the light the longest >



And see if her phone is as waterproof as your Mini!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have an S3, it's pretty darn bright and floody. To be honest; if you have the S3 with you, you don't really need an edc unless you need throw. (please don't revoke my membership)


----------



## TMedina (Dec 11, 2012)

"Mine is brighter."

"Yes, and I don't need to make phone calls with mine."


----------



## passive101 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a Nexus 4 and it's not even close to my cheap chinese 1xAA light I got on Deal Extreme for 7.99. How bright is the light on the Galaxy S3?!!


----------



## Cataract (Dec 11, 2012)

Drop your light on the ground while on and ask if her phone can do that :devil:


----------



## enomosiki (Dec 11, 2012)

Cellphone LEDs are bright enough for most general purposes.

And, seriously, 1xAA light just doesn't produce enough _ooomph_.

If you want to impress someone, get a pocket rocket--SC600, TN12, etc.


----------



## El Camino (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone should make a flashlight with a phone in it. That would be awesome.


----------



## Jash (Dec 11, 2012)

That's why my pocket EDC got upgraded from an EO5 to a QT2L. As awesome as the EO5 is, it just wasn't at all impressive to non-flashaholics. The QT2L on the other hand is very impressive, even with its somewhat dim by today's standards 230 lumens.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 11, 2012)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I have an S3, it's pretty darn bright and floody. To be honest; if you have the S3 with you, you don't really need an edc unless you need throw. (please don't revoke my membership)



I'm sorry, I've revoked your membership.

:nana:

The throw, the run time, water resistance (It might be raining), etc.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 11, 2012)

El Camino said:


> Someone should make a flashlight with a phone in it. That would be awesome.



You are a genius!


----------



## El Camino (Dec 11, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> You are a genius!



And it should have a rotary dial, because that would be retro and high tech at the same time.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 11, 2012)

El Camino said:


> And it should have a rotary dial, because that would be retro and high tech at the same time.



LOL


Just don't make it a twisty UI to choose between the dialing of the brightness and the phone numbers...


----------



## LowLumen (Dec 11, 2012)

You know the rules; Customer is always right. Put the flashlight away.


----------



## gianetics (Dec 12, 2012)

ouch, you whipped out your edc and she said "no need"


----------



## liveris flashlights (Dec 12, 2012)

Whatever.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 12, 2012)

You need a brighter EDC. A ~600 lumen Tri-EDC would make short work of a smart phone :devil:


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 12, 2012)

ruriimasu said:


> She said no need, her 'flashlight' was brighter



Brighter than what? Its owner? :hahaha: :thinking:


----------



## Cataract (Dec 12, 2012)

El Camino said:


> Someone should make a flashlight with a phone in it. That would be awesome.



And remote internet connection! Pure genious! Then you could say "my flashlight downloads faster."


----------



## langham (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, but you really should upgrade. I like to use my custom single 18650 single XML-U2 at 3A and 450mA as my EDC. That way you only get the "Are you serious?" question and not the, "That's cute did you get that from Toys R Us?":mecry:


----------



## Moddoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Just stuck my S3 in my sphere.
Keep in mind that it is not perfectly calibrated.
But this phone is putting out around 45 lumens.

It is quite a useful flood light. But its much easier to grab an edc light than to use the phone.


droid message


----------



## Cataract (Dec 12, 2012)

45 lumens is half a mini AA, and being a flood, the lux from the mini should be at least triple  Some people don't deserve this much finger grease to be spilled over... Maybe a closet flashaholic with an automated generic response she gives everyone with a maglite?


----------



## Pinetreebbs (Dec 12, 2012)

The customer is always right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slumber (Dec 12, 2012)

Maybe he was running the mini on an alkaline nearing its end of life.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 12, 2012)

Pinetreebbs said:


> The customer is always right. :thumbsup:



In their mind, yes, but I've seen the opposite in technical domains more than once (flashlights are part of a technical domain, right?)


----------



## tobrien (Dec 12, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Just don't make it a* twisty UI to choose between the dialing of the brightness and the phone numbers*...


ohhhhhhhhhhh heck naw


----------



## Cataract (Dec 12, 2012)

like.text messenging is an upgrade to verbal conversation? C'mon! You know you want one!


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 12, 2012)

So the flashlight shoe thing didn't catch on like the phone in the shoe thing did....go figure.


----------



## pwhite87 (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe I'm becoming ever so deranged lately, but the first thought that went through my mind after reading the OP, was how satisfying it would have been to be EDCing a TK70, awkwardly lugging it out of your briefcase, pointing that toilet plunger at her, and melting her S3 into a pool of molten plastic, white smoke and sparks. I just feel so at home on CPF.......


----------



## langham (Dec 13, 2012)

pwhite87 said:


> Maybe I'm becoming ever so deranged lately, but the first thought that went through my mind after reading the OP, was how satisfying it would have been to be EDCing a TK70, awkwardly lugging it out of your briefcase, pointing that toilet plunger at her, and melting her S3 into a pool of molten plastic, white smoke and sparks. I just feel so at home on CPF.......


I love this comment! People stationed with me on my submarine used to have competitions on who could hold my 30W halogen light longer, the winner was 26 sec. and second degree burns in the shape of a circle.


----------



## chanjyj (Dec 13, 2012)

langham said:


> I love this comment! People stationed with me on my submarine used to have competitions on who could hold my 30W halogen light longer, the winner was 26 sec. and second degree burns in the shape of a circle.



​


----------



## enomosiki (Dec 13, 2012)

chanjyj said:


> ​



Don't be surprised. People do dumb things when they are bored.

Especially if you are stuck in a long and narrow tube, several hundred feet below water for weeks at a time.


----------



## Isaiah6113 (Dec 13, 2012)

enomosiki said:


> Especially if you are stuck in a long and narrow tube, several hundred feet below water for weeks at a time.



Interesting, kind of what it would be like to live *inside* a flashlight!

Matt
Opening up his P20A2 MKII and peering inside . . . (We are here, We are here, We are here!)


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 13, 2012)

pwhite87 said:


> Maybe I'm becoming ever so deranged lately, but the first thought that went through my mind after reading the OP, was...


 That's funny my first thought was "what the hell is a Galaxy S3"


----------



## oKtosiTe (Dec 13, 2012)

passive101 said:


> I have a Nexus 4 and it's not even close to my cheap chinese 1xAA light I got on Deal Extreme for 7.99. How bright is the light on the Galaxy S3?!!


If the S3 is anything like my girlfriend's Note, and I'm guessing it is, it will beat a good many single AA and double AAA lights. That one comes closer to my Quark X AA² than I'd like to admit.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 13, 2012)

oKtosiTe said:


> If the S3 is anything like my girlfriend's Note, and I'm guessing it is, it will beat a good many single AA and double AAA lights. That one comes closer to my Quark X AA² than I'd like to admit.




Bingo!


----------



## langham (Dec 13, 2012)

The Thrunite T10 that came with my TN31 is very bright for a single AA maybe that is more your speed.


----------



## LowLumen (Dec 13, 2012)

ruriimasu said:


> So I was showing a property to a client and there was no electricity in the house. ................



Seriously, all kidding aside; for your work you should carry a light with far more power. Not only for lighting interiors, but shining into basement/crawlspace, attics, and other dark corners. A key chain pocket size is ok for backup but you really need to provide better illumination for you clients.


----------



## El Camino (Dec 13, 2012)

So want kind of emitter does the Galaxy S3 use?


----------



## Ilikelite (Dec 13, 2012)

So how long until we see a modded cellphone pushing out 1000 lumens? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cataract (Dec 13, 2012)

You guys are cracking me up!

LowLumen has a good point, especially for someone called LowLumen (double bam!)



Ilikelite said:


> So how long until we see a modded cellphone pushing out 1000 lumens?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2



I think the other question to ask along is : how long would the phone last before it melts?


----------



## ScottFree (Dec 13, 2012)

Until the battery goes dead. Then you're stuck with no lights and, even worse, no reliable communication link.


----------



## Pinetreebbs (Dec 13, 2012)

Cataract said:


> In their mind, yes, but I've seen the opposite in technical domains more than once (flashlights are part of a technical domain, right?)



True, but the OP said in part, "So I was showing a property to a client" and it was a woman, generally the final arbitrator on property purchases is the woman.


----------



## langham (Dec 13, 2012)

You could use one of the Phillips xeneum phones (like the X520) that already has a slot built in for a AAA battery and put a lithium-ion battery in there. I bet you could get at least 400lm out of it. Is this still on topic?


----------



## Cataract (Dec 14, 2012)

Pinetreebbs said:


> True, but the OP said in part, "So I was showing a property to a client" and it was a woman, generally the final arbitrator on property purchases is the woman.



I was refering to the technical aspects of technology in general, not about property purchase. I know the woman has the last word in buying a house. I should hurry before I have a girlfriend 





langham said:


> You could use one of the Phillips xeneum phones (like the X520) that already has a slot built in for a AAA battery and put a lithium-ion battery in there. I bet you could get at least 400lm out of it. Is this still on topic?



You mean it has a AAA battery compartment just for the flashlight? That gives me an idea: get the epoxy out and combine flashlight, phone, knife, keyring and microwave oven into a single mega EDC :devil:


----------



## caesarkidd (Dec 17, 2012)

passive101 said:


> I have a Nexus 4 and it's not even close to my cheap chinese 1xAA light I got on Deal Extreme for 7.99. How bright is the light on the Galaxy S3?!!


probably she got S3 spesial edition with screen brightness above 500lumens


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a new G5 Flashlight, the iLight from Apple.

Fifth Gen phone and data speed, and 5k lumens.

I use it to see the Easter Bunny and then call him.


----------



## Eneloops (Dec 18, 2012)

These little phones are video cameras, point-and-shoot cameras, video game consoles... People use them to replace wearing a watch, or carrying a calculator, or even a computer/laptop. 

They're replacing flashlights, libraries of books, cd's, and dvd's (blue-ray). They're taking all the fun out of the art of E.D.C. strategy. 

I will always carry a dedicated light, and wear a watch, but I will admit that my iPod Touch 5G has completely replaced my point-and-shoot camera. If only it ran on eneloops. 

I've tried a few "flashlight" apps for the LED on the back, and they've all impressed me. I prefer the quick-draw deployment of my small neck-ring lights for normal usage, as opposed to touch-screening my way to some app on a phone that I can't really hold in my teeth to keep both hands free. With that said, I would never be without software-control over the little LED on a device that I carry everyday.



Cataract said:


> That gives me an idea: get the epoxy out and combine flashlight, phone, knife, keyring and microwave oven into a single mega EDC :devil:




That reminds me of when Brett and Jemaine glued a camera to their phone, or when they glued a wig to the outside of a bicycle helmet for their "helmet hair" project. (Flight of the Conchords)


----------



## Illum (Dec 18, 2012)

ruriimasu said:


> So I was showing a property to a client and there was no electricity in the house. She activated the 'flashlight' of her Galaxy S3 and I of course whipped out my EDC which was a 47's Mini AA neutral put to high mode. She said no need, her 'flashlight' was brighter



This is why 4Sevens came up with the so called "Turbo Mode"
When "High" doesn't cut it... you take it up a notch.


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 18, 2012)

Moddoo said:


> Just stuck my S3 in my sphere.
> Keep in mind that it is not perfectly calibrated.
> But this phone is putting out around 45 lumens.
> 
> ...



So, how many OTF lumens is a Neutral White aa Quark?


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 18, 2012)

Fresh Light said:


> So, how many OTF lumens is a Neutral White aa Quark?



Medium mode is 25 lumens, high hits 90. Once your battery is low, high mode also drops to 25.


----------



## TedTheLed (Dec 18, 2012)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Challenge her to a competition: who can run the light the longest >




I think the galaxy runs on 2100 mah battery...

so this is the app she down
loaded?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devuni.flashlight&hl=en


----------



## jellydonut (Dec 25, 2012)

Reminds me of my coworkers whenever i turn my light on whilst they are using their anemic led lensers. Somehow, the batteries are always low...


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 25, 2012)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I have an S3, it's pretty darn bright and floody. To be honest; if you have the S3 with you, you don't really need an edc unless you need throw. (please don't revoke my membership)



I'm waiting for the day some hiker is rescued in the woods because the battery in his Smartphone died while he was using the compass App. Then he got completely lost in the dark because the flashlight App also couldn't be used. And of course, he had no real compass or real flashlight. 

Common sense . . . Not only is it dead, but apparently, there's no App for that.


----------



## MIKES250R (Dec 25, 2012)

How much talk time could one get out of a single Panasonic 3400 mah 18650 ?


----------



## oKtosiTe (Dec 25, 2012)

MIKES250R said:


> How much talk time could one get out of a single Panasonic 3400 mah 18650 ?


Many smartphones come with Li-ion batteries of roughly 1500-2000mAh capacity (at 3.6/3.7V). So approximately double on such smartphones.


----------



## ruriimasu (Dec 28, 2012)

OK. So I finally decided and got myself a Ti D25a clicky (neutral white of course). It's XP-G R4. Now I cant decide to run it with an eneloop or 14500. With 14500, I have an insane high but not low. Life is full of contradictions :thinking:


----------



## Tac Gunner (Dec 28, 2012)

Ran into that problem several times. The maglite xl50 I used to carry always happened to have low batteries when I went to use it (ok it was enough for me but it didn't come close enough to impressing people which aggravated me) but now the Fenix E21 my girlfriend gave me for Christmas all but eliminates that chance and it is about 90 lumens brighter than that maglite, so far a phone hasn't touched it


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 28, 2012)

ruriimasu said:


> OK. So I finally decided and got myself a Ti D25a clicky (neutral white of course). It's XP-G R4. Now I cant decide to run it with an eneloop or 14500. With 14500, I have an insane high but not low. Life is full of contradictions :thinking:



Use BOTH....DOH

Swap depending on what phone your client will be using.


----------



## chmsam (Dec 30, 2012)

Eh, the things people fuss over these days...

-- Is the cutomer always right. In this case better to let them win the argumnent, but no they are not always right. Thinking they always are can be very expensive to both the customer and you. I'd rather have my customers come back because they knew I was honest and not because they just thought I might be. Trust builds way more sales than being a "yes man" all the time.


-- Are cell phone lights worthy of replacing a flashlight? Not by a long shot yet. Why? Not bright enough, not long enough battery life, and they're multi-purpose devices which have more to go wrong with them at the worst time.

-- Are cell phones reliable communications? Well, they work just fine until there's a power outage over a wide area. No power over a large area, no cell towers. No cell towers, no communications. We all lose cell coverage at one point or another even if rarely but when was the last time you picked up a hard wirder phone and didn't get a dial tone? I'll bet it was a lot longer ago than the last time you had poor coverage.

It's all a matter of having the right tool for the job and knowing when you want to pick your battles.

I spend an awful lot of time bailing folks out of their "end all/be all" devices and/or concepts.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 30, 2012)

chmsam said:


> Eh, the things people fuss over these days...
> 
> -- Is the cutomer always right. In this case better to let them win the argumnent, but no they are not always right. Thinking they always are can be very expensive to both the customer and you. I'd rather have my customers come back because they knew I was honest and not because they just thought I might be. Trust builds way more sales than being a "yes man" all the time.
> 
> ...



A perfect argument for the classic "Princess Phone".

It was a landline phone that used the wee current in the Cu lines to make the phone light up.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jan 4, 2013)

oKtosiTe said:


> If the S3 is anything like my girlfriend's Note, and I'm guessing it is, it will beat a good many single AA and double AAA lights. That one comes closer to my Quark X AA² than I'd like to admit.



Yup. 

Its emberassing to read all those "hurr-durr!!1" posts here. Serves only one purpose: To paint visitors of this forum as nerds with no life.


----------



## Darvis (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, but did it have a laser too, and a toothpick and tweezers?


----------



## Cataract (Jan 4, 2013)

chmsam said:


> [...]-- Are cell phones reliable communications? Well, they work just fine until there's a power outage over a wide area. No power over a large area, no cell towers. No cell towers, no communications. We all lose cell coverage at one point or another even if rarely but when was the last time you picked up a hard wirder phone and didn't get a dial tone? I'll bet it was a lot longer ago than the last time you had poor coverage.
> [...]



Well... just sayin', but everyone I know has had far more problem with their landlines than I have had with my cell phone in the past 8 years at least... just sayin... although I suspect our landline monopolistic company is still working in a cave with rocks and sticks a good part of the time.


----------



## HtR (Jan 8, 2013)

violatorjf said:


> I wouldn't mess with her. She probably downloaded that 'Brightest Flashlight Free' app...



Yeah well, I'm one of those who own a Samsung Galaxy S2 and did the flashlight app routine and thought I was so smart and all set for the zombie apocalypse until I tried to shine the thing on a noise 20/30 feet yonder. You'd think with a flash as bright as the one for the Galaxy's camera would have good throw, but it did didley squat for anything beyond 10 feet away.

I now edc an Eagletac or a Dereelight.

As for that joker who whipped out her S3 and touted its brightness, all I can say to her is this Inappropriate emoticon removed


----------



## Andy13186 (Jan 8, 2013)

Darvis said:


> Yeah, but did it have a laser too, and a toothpick and tweezers?



i hear the galaxy s5 will have lazers, toothpicks, tweezers, a built in gun, and you can actually fly on it like a miniature flying carpet


----------



## langham (Jan 10, 2013)

MIKES250R said:


> How much talk time could one get out of a single Panasonic 3400 mah 18650 ?


Sorry this took so long, but I have a Phillips Xeneum that has a 1530mAh battery and gets 24hrs of talk time with a 50 day stby time, which is relatively accurate. So probably around 48hrs assuming that you don't use anything, but calls.


----------

